# Old welding facility



## Sleyeborg (Oct 14, 2021)

Been living here for a week or two now, think I'm done with it. It was really nice. Was gonna try and find a job in town and work a month or maybe all winter. Hattiesburg ms. Right off the train tracks. Heading to mobile next. It was fun. I left a push broom and a citronella candle behind. The gallon water jugs are clean.


----------



## Tony G (Oct 14, 2021)

Sleyeborg said:


> Been living here for a week or two now, think I'm done with it. It was really nice. Was gonna try and find a job in town and work a month or maybe all winter. Hattiesburg ms. Right off the train tracks. Heading to mobile next. It was fun. I left a push broom and a citronella candle behind. The gallon water jugs are clean.


Nice i think ive seen that place passing through


----------

